# leopard gecko eyes help!!!!



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

hi can someone tell me if these eyes are snake eyes or somehting else both the eyes are 4/3 black and 1/4 normal this is on my chocolate albino jungle


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Eclipse eyes - sometimes called snake eyes. Nice Leo.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like the gecko's got dilated pupils to me... not necessarily snake-eyed.

What happens if you put the gecko into a very bright room?


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

*no i have tried darkening the room*

no i have tried darkening the room but all day and night and still only half and half as so called snake eyes cheers people for the help and yes georgous leo


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

What Ssthisto is saying is that if you put the gecko into a bright room do the pupils (black parts) get a lot smaller. If they do they may look like "normal" gecko eyes - in which case he is quite right - not eclipse. If they stay the same in a bright room then he is an eclipse.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

jools said:


> What Ssthisto is saying is that if you put the gecko into a bright room do the pupils (black parts) get a lot smaller. If they do they may look like "normal" gecko eyes - in which case he is quite right - not eclipse. If they stay the same in a bright room then he is an eclipse.


That's cool!

Something new I have learnt about leopard geckos... 

Thanks :no1:


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

jools said:


> What Ssthisto is saying is that if you put the gecko into a bright room do the pupils (black parts) get a lot smaller. If they do they may look like "normal" gecko eyes - in which case he is quite right - not eclipse. If they stay the same in a bright room then he is an eclipse.


no the leo is always in a bright room and out of his hide all day and her eyes are always the same never changed in the slightest so would that make my loepard gecko a 

(albino chocolate jungle eclipse)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As has been said, it doesn't look like the usual eclipse trait you see. Can you get a clear pic of the eyes? I'm leaning towards Ssthisto n this one.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

*yes*

yes ill try to get a clearer picture of the eyes give me 2 mins pls mate


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

*better pictures*

Here are some clearer pictures of the eyes for further help...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Definately Eclipse. Some would say partial eclipse/snake eyes/50% Eclipse. Which ever, it is visually an Eclipse.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Definately Eclipse. Some would say partial eclipse/snake eyes/50% Eclipse. Which ever, it is visually an Eclipse.


thankyou so much would that make it a chocolate albino jungle eclipse then mate cheers


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

See - I was right:2thumb:


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

*good work*

good work (jools) you know what your taking about and yes you was right you should be proud of yaself lol cheers mate i belived you fromt he beginning just abit confused lol cheers mate


----------

